

40 Impossibly Creative Advertisements - mhb
http://airows.com/40-impossibly-creative-advertisements/

======
PLenz
If an impossible event is occurring 40 times then perhaps your baseline of
possible needs to be reviewed.

~~~
milliams
Or at least round it off with breakfast at Milliways.

------
vayarajesh
Awesome ads! :)

